# Brush cats teeth?



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

Does anyone think that it's necessary to brush a cats teeth? Or can they live their whole life with the teeth intact.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

As I understand it, the only time it may be necessary to brush a cat's teeth is for bad breath, or if they do not eat dry cat food. The dry cat food causes them to crunch and chew tartar away from their teeth.


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

I do feed my cat dry food. That makes sense cause the food is cleaning while they eat. I've also seen tartar control cat treats so I could use that too.

Thanks!


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I find my kiten likes his teeth cleaned  Every morning as I clean my teeth, he gets his baby toothbrush and chews away as I brush. I don't use any special toothpaste as he seems happy just chewing on a plain, wet toothbrush! Evry morning he sits waiting for his brush


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I find my kiten likes his teeth cleaned  Every morning as I clean my teeth, he gets his baby toothbrush and chews away as I brush. I don't use any special toothpaste as he seems happy just chewing on a plain, wet toothbrush! Evry morning he sits waiting for his brush


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I have a very different opinion. Brushing your cat's teeth is a daily necessity! Just like humans, the tartar can build up very quickly. Imagine what your teeth would look like if you didn't brush them even once in 15 years :wink: .
If you don't brush, this greatly increases the chances of cavities which are very painful for the cat. Before I started brushing my cats' teeth, Levi, my 6 year-old had 3 teeth removed and Cleo, who was 2, had a single tooth removed. The surgery for both my kitties cost about $1000. IF you brush the cat's teeth, you are less likely to have to put them through the expensive surgery or atleast you will need a dental cleaning less often. Sometimes, despite brushing the teeth, your cat will still require surgery, because it is impossible to remove all the tartar with just a brush. It also really depends on the cat and it's genes. Levi, despite brushing, has a cavity starting just a year after I got his teeth cleaned!
Contrary to popular opinion, dry food does not clean the teeth. Studies have shown that the amount of tartar build up is almost equal if your cat eats either wet or dry food. DrJean, a forum member here who is a vet, likens this to flossing with Triscuits (sp?). So eating dry food does not mean you don't have to brush. It is still of the utmost importance.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

I have never brushed my cats teeth before. Her breath is very bad, so we are gonna buy some toothbrush and toothpaste and start brushing them. I used to think that you didnt need to brush them.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Most cats in the US eat only dry food, yet dental disease is *the* most common problem seen by veterinarians; present in 80% of the animals they see. I have seen thousands of cats who ate only dry food, yet had plenty of tartar, cavities, and periodontal disease. I have pulled tens of thousands of rotten, painful, abscessed teeth from these cats. 

Dry food does not clean the teeth. That is a total myth that lives on through the claims of the dry food makers and ignorant veterinarians. I recently posted some of the research on this, which says that at best, dry food tends to produce slightly less tartar than wet food. Actually, cats can create tartar without eating any food at all! Tartar control treats also do not clean the teeth, even the FDA says so (with a few exceptions, but you won't find them at Safeway or Petsmart). 

Only BRUSHING cleans the teeth! The veterinary dental association recommends daily brushing. Problem: most people won't do it.

If your cat's breath is bad and there is already dental disease present, brushing now won't do anything except polish the tartar. Have the cat's teetch professionally cleaned by your vet, then get started with the brush. 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I brush their teeth at least every second day. I'm not sure how good I do it though. Sometimes they try to escape and it's difficult to brush their teeth. I use the brush you put on your finger.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

drjean said:


> If your cat's breath is bad and there is already dental disease present, brushing now won't do anything except polish the tartar. Have the cat's teetch professionally cleaned by your vet, then get started with the brush.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dr. Jean


Ok, and will she be awake or asleep for them to do that?


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll make an appointment to get my cat's teeth cleaned.  I'll try to find my finger brush and start doing this. I'm really glad I asked this question. It's not something some people really think about. I've had my cat since she was a kitten and I want the best for her.

Thanks!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

For the vet to do a dental the cat must be fully anesthetized. At least, I haven't yet come across a cat that will say "ahhhh" for me! :lol: 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Tigurius (Feb 23, 2004)

dr jean: you havnt met my cat yet,  click link below for proof

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=892


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

OMG!!!!
your cat looks soo laid back!!!!!!
dressed as an easter bunny!! LOL its amazing! thats one handsome cat you got!


----------



## Tigurius (Feb 23, 2004)

hehe thank you, he is a siamese-ragdoll-bluepoint cross (from what iam told) what do you think he is?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Tigurius, I wish all my patients were so cooperative! :lol: 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Tigurius said:


> hehe thank you, he is a siamese-ragdoll-bluepoint cross (from what iam told) what do you think he is?


I was also going to guess ragdoll. Were you just *told* that he was a siamese-ragdoll? Bluepoint is a color, not a breed. And yes -- I think that is bluepoint. 

Back to the subject -- If I brush my cats teeth every other day, how often do they need a professional cleaning?


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

It will really depend on your cat. Some cats are more prone to tooth decay than others. From what I have seen, cats that don't get their teeth brushed can need a dental every 2-3 years if their owner is willing to pay for it. I don't know how many years is the average for a cat whose teeth are getting brushed. Regardless, with brushing, your cat is less likely to get cavities and need extractions in addition to the dental cleaning. Extractions increase the price and cause the cat considerable pain.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Tigurius, that's a great picture! I love it!


----------



## greyhoundmom (Feb 24, 2004)

My vet keeps telling me I need to brush the cats' teeth. However, at 10 and 5 years of age, I'm not sure they'd be too cooperative! 

I brush my dogs' teeth, but that's a whole different story....

Any tips on getting older cats used to dental care??


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I should get a dental cleaning for my kitty and then start with the brushing. Anyone have a rough estimate on what this costs?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

My vet charges 110.50 for each cat. If they need extractions it's usually between 10 and 30 dollars depending on how hard it is to get out.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Whoa, you've got a bargain there! In Denver an average cat dentistry is about $300, extractions extra. 

It's pretty useless to ask about prices on the internet because they vary so radically from one community to the other. Call around and ask; vets' offices get these calls all day long and most will be able to give you a rough estimate off the top of their heads!

Cats whose teeth get brushed daily should need little or no professional cleaning. Otherwise, depending on the cat, they may need a cleaning every 6 months to every 5 years. That's why an annual exam is so important--so someone's keeping an eye on that mouth!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

drjean said:


> Whoa, you've got a bargain there! In Denver an average cat dentistry is about $300, extractions extra.


Maybe that's because my vet sucks. :x I'm definitely not happy with mine right now -- I'm switching as of today. I wouldn't trust my current one with anesthesia -- that's for sure!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Well that's a definite possibility! 

Some vets who charge a lot, are really worth it. They have adequate staff, proper monitoring equipment, more experienced or skilled doctors. Some just charge a lot because they can. 

It's really important to find a vet you can talk to, who respects your needs and desires, and that you feel confident in. Never hesitate to ask questions--if the doc does not answer them fully or seems to make light of your concerns--find someone else!

For those of you who don't or can't brush your cats' teeth, don't despair. I don't do mine, either!  But, I do sedate them once a year and give them a quickie cleaning. So far, they're all young enough that I can get away with that. A once a year cleaning is adequate for most cats, although dental disease tends to get worse as they get older, so more frequent check-ups (at least) might be smart.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

drjean -- you make me feel better. Sorry if I bug you too often -- it's so nice of you to be here. 

Anyway -- I'm really upset about my vet. When I first took Mia in -- all she did was talk about how cute she was. She barely looked at her teeth, she didn't check her body very well, and I feel like she only spoke because I asked her things. I just felt like she didn't care about anything but how cute the cat was. 

When I took Jack in -- I got a male. He seemed to care more -- but again didn't examine the cat very thoroughly, and didn't seem very updated on new things going on in the field. For instance, I asked about tooth care and he said "well if they eat dry food then that cleans their teeth." I was angry -- but at least in that area I knew enough myself to not listen to him. But if he's that behind on dental care, then how am I supposed to trust him with other serious issues? 

Today when Jack went in to have his legs looked at -- my boyfriend got the female vet again. He said all the vet techs came in for the whole thing to see how cute Jack was. But...the vet shaved the wrong leg. She left the one with the scab on it all furry. She also gave my boyfriend an ointment but didn't say anything about how to use it. He said the only reason she gave him an e-collar is because he asked if Jack needed one, and then the vet was like "oh okay I'll get you one" like all she cared about was adding another thing onto the bill. She just didn't go into any detail without him asking - and even then it was more of a half answer. I'm so upset. I called them and left a message saying that I'd like the mistake fixed for free since it was their bad. Three strikes you're out -- I"m getting their medical records out of there and getting a new vet. I just want someone I can trust.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Ironically, I got the most attention when I took Justin in to the cheap clinic to get some shots. I also got a general wellness check for $7 and that was the most I have ever had a vet examine a cat. I've never had a vet actually look at the teeth before. And I felt good when she did b/c she asked if I cleaned his teeth since they looked so good for a 2 year old! I don't, but I need to try sometime in the near future. Unfortunately this clinic only does basic care so I still need to find a good vet.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

when you brush their teeth, do you brush them just at the front? I can't brush them from the back.... 

Usually they have their mouth closed and i just put the brush behind the "lips" and brush their teeth. They are already getting used to it and they love the taste of the toothpaste! Sometimes when I'm about to brush their teeth they eat the toothpaste before I start brushing! It's so funny. 

Anyways, I'm not able to open their mouth and brush the teeth from the back - if you know what I mean.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I know what you mean -- it's certainly a chore! But cats develop plaque on all teeth. So while your front ones are getting clean, the backs of the front teeth and all the back teeth are developing plaque. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That's not good. But how to brush them at the back? Is there any way of doing it? I don't think they would like me to open their mouth and brush the back. I will try it tonight and see how it goes.... Any ideas of doing it?


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I also bought bottle with some kind of liquid - removes plaque, which I put in their water every night (just few drops). I bought it at my vet and I don't remember the name (I'm at work now) - it is made in USA. Anyone using these kind of liquids? Do they help?

thanks


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

No clue about the drops -- I'd ask Dr. Jean.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry! Me again 

The bottle I bought from vet isn't available in pet stores. I went to many pet stores and found just stuff for bad odor. 

This one I have says that it's good for the teeth (not just odor) and I couldn't find it in any store so I bought it from the vet.


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

$110 or higher seems like a lot of money just to clean teeth for a cat. I wasn't expecting that price at all. I guess if they use anethesia then that is why it cost so much. That must of included an examination and x-ray's in order to cost that much. I guess you have to shop around for the best price/vet.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, think about how much it costs to clean your teeth? It's more feasible then when you think, cats also need to be put under anesthesia, they also need bloodwork and stuff done beforehand to make sure that they will be okay with anethesia. I heard of one cat that died as soon as it was put under. Maybe it's also because they keep them there for most of the day -- at least at my vet. You bring them in at 730am or 8 and pick them up around 330. I think it's reasonable if you think of only doing it once a year...


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Well dentals usually include IV fluids and heart monitoring as well. Dentals actually take a fair amount of time to do. Also, you are paying for the attention and care your cat recieves as it comes out of anaesthesia.

Sentimentalgirl: Are you talking about the inside surfaces of the teeth - like the part that faces the tongue? You don't have to brush the inside surfaces, the tongue scrapes off the plaque. As for the back teeth (outer side only), I kneel/sit with my cat between my legs. Their head pokes out between my knees. Then you just pull back the upper lip far enough so you can reach those back molars!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If I were to try to convince my boyfriend that dental cleanings are necessary, what should I tell him? Can someone give me an informed rundown of what internal problems dental disease can cause? I know that a cat's teeth are very close to their sinuses, so it can lead to sinus problems, as well as other internal infections like liver and kidneys. Is that correct? I'd like to get as specific as I can.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

queen of the nile said:


> Sentimentalgirl: Are you talking about the inside surfaces of the teeth - like the part that faces the tongue? You don't have to brush the inside surfaces, the tongue scrapes off the plaque. As for the back teeth (outer side only), I kneel/sit with my cat between my legs. Their head pokes out between my knees. Then you just pull back the upper lip far enough so you can reach those back molars!


Yes, that's what I was talking about - the inside surface. So, the tongue cleans it? That's great news! Thank you for telling me this!  

I don't really pull the lip. I just put my finger (I have finger brush) under the lip and move the finger = brush their teeth. I think they are getting used to it. I started since they were like 9 weeks old. Now they are 4 months and I can see that they don't "fight" anymore when I brush their teeth. I place the cat on my lap - this way I have better control of them. Before I used to have them between my knees but sometimes they ran away!  And they love the toothpaste! 

Any ideas about the solution I"m giving them in their water? I still don't know the name of the company manufacturing them. I just know that it helps prevent plaque and tartar. Is anyone using it?


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

I brushed my cats teeth last night and it went pretty well. I didn't have a problem getting towards the back. Maybe it's because I used the finger toothbrush and pretended I was rubbing the side of her mouth. Yet, their is no way that I can get the inside. I see from the previous messages that you don't need to. I also think that I will prolong my cats life by brushing. My cat and I are really close and I want to be with her as long as possible.


----------

